# Bow/Rifle Pack



## Longshot (Oct 16, 2002)

I've had good luck with the Eberlestock Gunslinger, but I don't use the bow pouch because the one I have isn't useful for parallel limb bows. Maybe they've changed it, as I have been using it for a few years now. Might be a few bucks more than your budget, but I use it out West for mulies. Gone all day from first light to last light? Might need to spend the night later? I wouldn't be warm, but I wouldn't starve, either. Small enough to hoist into a tree stand. Holds 128oz of water, a change of clothes, a full sized spotting scope and tripod (or rifle), rain jacket, safety gear, and 3 meals if you are careful. Never tried backpacking with it, but with some gambles and some smart choices, I bet it's possible. Built like a tank. I'm told it was made to carry that 40 something pound sniper rifle used in the military.

Good luck with your choice.


----------

